# new diagnosis



## vbhouten (Oct 2, 2003)

I was just diagnosed with GERD. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy due to chronic cramping, bloating, gas and diarrehea. I was diagnosed with IBS and GERD. The dr had to scrap out scar tissue in my esophogus and stretch out the opening to my stomach. The strange thing is that I never have heartburn or anything trying to come back up. I have only thrown up once in the past 25 years. Nothing ever seemed to upset my stomach before. Now everthing and anything I eat gives me intestinal difficulties. Still no heatburn though. Has anyone else had this kind of onset and does GERD and IBS generally go together?


----------

